# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Exploits >  Aouto Complete / Accept Quest *Macro*

## Drorharush

This is originally posted in:
http://wowvault.ign.com/View.php?view=Macros.Detail&id=101 
What this will do, it will pick the nearest quest giver / taker and will do all the clicking for you but will also chose the quest reward, play with the script to change it so it won't. 
The macro:

```
/script SelectGossipAvailableQuest(1)  
/script SelectGossipActiveQuest(1)  
/script CompleteQuest()  
/script SelectGossipOption(1)  
/script AcceptQuest() 
```

enjoy! :wave:

----------


## treyska

nice, although i don't know if this should be posted in the exploit section

----------


## Drorharush

If not, please tell me where to repost it.

----------


## Rohi

Nice macro gotta say  :Wink:

----------


## Ferag

This may not be an exploit per say, but it could be very useful as a level 70 trying to get reputation with a faction, but since they are so high, low level quests will not appear. This would save you from having to talk to each NPC individually.

----------


## treyska

> If not, please tell me where to repost it.


i'm not exactly sure, we don't have a "macro" section xD

perhaps in Guides?

----------


## Varu

*Would be better in Guides, you didn't find this out your self, but you did tell the people who didn't know about it, and for that -

urewin:

-Dimi-
*

----------


## outcast

```
/script SelectGossipAvailableQuest(1)
 
/script SelectGossipActiveQuest(1)
```

Its actually always been in the LUA references on any large WoWdev site ( Wowwiki for example ). Please note this only selects the first quest in the if theres multiple available. You could Index thru the questlist by iterating or manually changing the "1" index to "2" for the second quest.

Also, it does have a few bugs.. I used to integrate a quest-bot into a Platform called Innerspace ( Some of you may be familiar with it ). This api will not work on all questgivers, To give you an example; It wouldn't work on the Female questgiver(forgot her name) near the rogue trainer in Northshire Valley and several others. There was a second API which DOES work, but only on those specific NPC's, Check out Wowwiki for a more detailed description on all the LUA api's available in the current release.

----------


## tezzarist

Hmm nice find will be really help full for me less clicking means more play time  :Smile:

----------


## p0ke

This is kewl : D

----------


## qwertymana

nice job + rep

----------


## Sallix

i'm guessin removing /script SelectGossipOption(1)  removes the choice option?

----------


## golanka

Does this really work?

----------


## Stew

bind it to the right events in a proper addon and you could have it automatically hand-in any completed quest when you talk to the npc, similar to how the AV ones run atm (unless thats one of my existing addons playing silly buggers again)

----------


## Acespades

> nice, although i don't know if this should be posted in the exploit section


Macros section

----------


## Drorharush

*ATTENTION:*
I was wrong, this macro dose NOT pick a reward for you.

----------


## Elephant

i posted this before, in the WoW general section.

----------


## Jimbo

> bind it to the right events in a proper addon and you could have it automatically hand-in any completed quest when you talk to the npc, similar to how the AV ones run atm (unless thats one of my existing addons playing silly buggers again)


There already is an addon made for this, it's called Turn In  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

